

Bitcoin hits new all time high on Mt. Gox - clarkm
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=147475.0
The previous high of $31.91/BTC was set back on June 8, 2011. As of this posting, it is trading for over $33/BTC.
Some good sites for charts and order books are:<p>http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/<p>http://mtgoxlive.com/<p>http://bitcoincharts.com/<p>http://bitcoinity.org/markets
======
clarkm
The previous high of $31.91/BTC was set back on June 8, 2011. As of this
posting, it is trading for over $33/BTC. Some good sites for charts and order
books are:

<http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/>

<http://mtgoxlive.com/>

<http://bitcoincharts.com/>

<http://bitcoinity.org/markets>

------
martythemaniak
First of all, I'm a fan of bitcoin and I do wish it becomes successful. Having
said that, can someone explain to me why bitcoin folk watch and cheer on when
BTC/USD goes up? It seems like a terrible metric to watch. This figure going
up is not necessarily indicative of bitcoin's success and may in fact impede
it.

In my mind, the question "what is the size of the bitcoin economy" is a far
better question and will give you a much better indication of what's actually
happening to bitcoin. BTC/USD * # of bitcoin will not.

In startup terms (ie, "You make what you measure"), it seems like the bitcoin
community is optimizing the wrong metric.

~~~
thirtyseven
Probably because it makes them richer.

------
jiggy2011
I wonder how much of bitcoin's value is related to it's ability to buy illegal
drugs?

~~~
nthitz
I posited a similar question on a previous BitCoin post and received this
response: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5189994> "but odds are that the
vast majority of Bitcoin usage still isn't on the Silk Road."

------
elux
[http://bitcoinmagazine.com/bitcoin-price-breaks-all-time-
hig...](http://bitcoinmagazine.com/bitcoin-price-breaks-all-time-high/)

------
russellallen
Large value movements, up or down, are not a good thing.

~~~
geuis
Can you explain why? Maybe give some historical examples?

~~~
russellallen
If I want it to be a useful currency, I want it stable and predictable.
Otherwise I have to mitigate my currency risk by hedging or taking out forward
exchange contracts (assuming that I can find someone prepared to offer that
service for bitcoins)

------
FireBeyond
Highly useless link. The post linked to consists of no more text than three
graphical emoticons.

Flagged.

------
agorabinary
Ladies and gentlemen, this is just the beginning.

